# White Thunder Toyota Supra



## HMMWV (Feb 6, 2004)

I left a pearl bodied _the Fast and the Furious_ Toyota Supra Xtraction at Hobby Lobby. The wheels & tires were not white, and it did not have the obnoxious "Chase Car" sticker on the box, but the other two had orange bodies.

Does this series not have white wheels & tires for the White Thunder?
_Should I run back to get it?_


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

No Whites in this series.....but there is a chase car, a silver chrome skyline (I think it is) with blue graphics.

-----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## HMMWV (Feb 6, 2004)

Went back to Hobby Lobby to get the Skyline (that had been there) & the Supra was gone too!

I must have beaten the "harvester" by a couple hours the first trip.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Here is what your looking for!










---------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## HMMWV (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks for confirming.
That Skyline was indeed on the shelf the first time I went. (  It did not have the "chase car" sticker.)
 Another good day for the "harvester".


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Where did that one come from? Sweet!!! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

I've not yet seen them in stores, but this is the chase car!

---------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

SCJ said:


> I've not yet seen them in stores, but this is the chase car!
> 
> ---------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


Damn, chase car indeed....that Chrome Skyline is awesome.......that's the first pic I've ever seen of one....... I wonder how many of those exist???


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

HMMWV said:


> I left a pearl bodied _the Fast and the Furious_ Toyota Supra Xtraction at Hobby Lobby. The wheels & tires were not white, and it did not have the obnoxious "Chase Car" sticker on the box, but the other two had orange bodies.
> 
> Does this series not have white wheels & tires for the White Thunder?
> _Should I run back to get it?_


 Iwould like to pick up a few of those pearly whites and some white silicones and make my own custom WTs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

TX Street Racer said:


> Damn, chase car indeed....that Chrome Skyline is awesome.......that's the first pic I've ever seen of one....... I wonder how many of those exist???


 Oooooohh! did you say CHROME?

I really dig the chrome!


----------

